# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Восьмимартовские приколы

## Logitech

Навеяно видео, подруга прислала ссылку 


Чёткое, я себя именно так в преддверии праздника веду :D
Кто ещё чё прикольного про  день защиты женщин от мужчин знает?

----------

